# Klingglöckchen, Glühwein und dreckischmachen ...



## Wooly (3. Dezember 2003)

Kinners Kinners wie die Zeit vergeht ... 

... und schon wieder wird es Zeit für die jährliche Northern Lights Glühweintour. Schlage mal den 21 Dezember vor, der legendäre termin des letzten jahres, da ist das Wetter bestimmt wieder richtig ******* und der Glühwein schmeckt hinterher besonders gut.
Vielleicht läßt sich das Ganze ja elegant mir einer Pfalztour verbinden, die feiern da glaube ich auch Weihnachten die kleinen perversen Pfälzer ... da sollte ein Weihnachtsmarkt aufzutreiben sein.

wie sieht es aus Mannen ?

P.S. hier noch ein Bild des letzten Jahres zur Verdeutlichung des Sachgegenstandes ...


----------



## nils (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *wie sieht es aus Mannen ?*



*JAAAAAAAA!*

Bin wieder dabei, selbst bei schönem Wetter. Es hatte so einen beonderen (leicht verrückten) Flair schon im strömendem Regen loszufahren
Der Termin muß natürlich von letztem Jahr übernommen werden, Traditionen (auch wenn es sie erst seit einem Jahr gibt...) sollen schließlich nicht leichtfertig vernachlässigt werden.

Und noch ein Bild vom hübschen Singletrail-DH:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (3. Dezember 2003)

Der Hausarzt warnt: zuviel Glühwein nach anstrengender körperlicher betätigung kann zu partieller Gesichtslähmung führen ...


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2003)

na klar gibt`s diese Jahr wieder ne Glühweinverheiztour. Nur ist die Frage ob es für die Südfraktion nicht etwas weit ist bis in die Pfalz. Wir könnten ja auch, laut traditionsgemäßer Regel wieder die Runde um Gengenbach übernehmen. Da wissen wir dann auch gleich wie der Glühwein anschließend schmeckt  
Pfalz wär natürlich auch prima und Schauinsland natürlich auch und.............*bin dabei, egal wo`s hingeht*


----------



## Der Schwimmer (4. Dezember 2003)

Boah, 

ich bin am 21. schon eingeladen, glaube zum Mittagessen, das lässt sich leider schlecht mit Glühweintour kombinieren.
Mist!

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## nkwd (4. Dezember 2003)

geht mir ähnlich wie Schwimmer - meine Mutter hat am 18. Geburtstag und feiert (ja, ratet mal) am 21.  
und da sollte ich schon da sein....


----------



## tom1ayb (4. Dezember 2003)

Bin gerne dieses Jahr dabei hätte auch Platz für noch zwei Bikes und Biker im Auto , allerdings vieleicht könnte man in Anbetracht  das Nkwd und Schwimmer nicht könnendie Tour auch auf Samstag legen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Dezember 2003)

... ist bei uns (noch) das voraussichtliche Umzugswochenende. Die Planung kann sich aber jederzeit noch ändern!


----------



## Der Schwimmer (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

am Samstag den 20. geht bei mir auch nicht! Da wandern (falls Ihr wisst, was das ist) auf die Göttliche Kalmit.

Schade
dass man immer so verplant ist...

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *ich bin am 21. schon eingeladen, glaube zum Mittagessen,*




 ... MITTAGESSEN ?????????


----------



## nobs (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> 
> ... MITTAGESSEN ????????? *



wer weiß was beim Nachtisch zu vernaschen gibt   um deswegen ne Tour mit Bikekollegen platzen zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2003)

21. bin ich dabei. 
Location ist mir eigentlich egal - wenns den Südlern nicht zu weit ist können wir gerne mal die Pfalz vorzeigen. Zur Not können wir auch nach Freiburg gurken.  Die Trails und die Gegend um Gengenbach fand ich auch sehr nett, auch der Weihnachtsmarkt hatte was - also warum nicht wiederholen....

Aber eines ist natürlich Pflicht: Weihnachtsmarkt-Bratwurst-Essen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Triple F (5. Dezember 2003)

Vorrausgesetzt ich kann mich um das "Weichnachts-Fettschlauch-Essen" drücken, bin isch auch mal wieder dabei.

Eigentlich würde ich ja mit in die Pfalz kommen....da ich spät. am 23. Heim fahre, habe ich kein Bock 2x zu fahren.



---> Falls ich am 20. Heim fahre: ab in d´Palz
---> Falls ich am 23. Heim Fahre: [x] Freiburg


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2003)

... was ich total vergessen hatte, natürlich ist die komplette Strecke mit Gas-Heizpilzen ausgestattet, und alle 5 km wird heißer Dextro-energen-Glühwein von knapp bekleideteten blonden Weihnachtshostessen gereicht ...


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2003)

super Organisation !

Please visit singletrailz-Vorabversion - grüble übrigens noch an der Bildaustauschfunktion (wie bekomme ich einen Bildaustausch in eine DW-Layoutzelle hin, Himmeldonnerwetter !)


----------



## Triple F (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *... was ich total vergessen hatte, ist unsere NL-Homepage... *




I.ü. gibbet bei decathlon super Stylo-Männerhelme in schickem Blau-schwarz-Design.


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> I.ü. gibbet bei decathlon super Stylo-Männerhelme in schickem Blau-schwarz-Design. *



ich weiß ich hab einen ;-))) ... hab ich da was vergessen ..???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> ich weiß ich hab einen ;-))) ... hab ich da was vergessen ..??? *



Oh. Dann gehen wir jetzt wohl auch im Partnerlook. Ich leih mir von meinem Nachbar noch das CD Furio in giftgrüntribal-Style und schon bin ich dentisitscher Student.


----------



## Tohamas (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin auch dabei!
Bräuchte aber vorher noch eine wichtige Info: Weiss einer von euch, wo es die Original Camelbak- Outdoor- Survival- Hydrationpack- Heating- Systems gibt, um den Glühwein warm zu halten?

...ach ja, als eingefleischter Schlechtwetterbiker mach ich bei gutem Wetter halt die Hostess, oder so...


----------



## Wooly (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Weiss einer von euch, wo es die Original Camelbak- Outdoor- Survival- Hydrationpack- Heating- Systems gibt, um den Glühwein warm zu halten?
> *



bei Globetrotter, auf der Katalogseite mit Trockenbier, gefriergetrocknetem Obstler und Quick´N Schampus ....


----------



## nils (13. Dezember 2003)

wo solls denn jetzt hingehen? Die Pfalz ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu weit für einen Tag, und Freiburg ist ja auch nicht gerade direkt neben Karlsruhe...

Wie wärs also mit einer Runde von Gengenbach aus, wie letztes Jahr? In Gengenbach ist auch der Weihnachtsmarkt so schön spießig, genau das Richtige um total eingesaut mit Bikes dort aufzukreuzen


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2003)

jupp, mit obligatorischem Turmgipfelphoto !!!


----------



## Froschel (15. Dezember 2003)

Traditionen müssen halt gepflegt werden, da läßt sich nix dran rütteln......


----------



## fez (15. Dezember 2003)

wirds Wetter schneisse !

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich sicher mit dabei ?


----------



## tom1ayb (15. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn es nicht gerade das Supersch..wetter ist bin ich dabei , wie gesagt habe Platz für noch zwei Bikes und zwei Mitfahrer falls Bedarf


----------



## nils (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin dabei! Zur Not würde ich auch bei schönem Wetter fahren, da bin ich kompromisslos. Mal sehen, ich putz mal vorsichtshalber mein gestern so schön eingesautes Bike nicht, dann sieht es auf alle Fälle total krass aus

Wie wärs mit *11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz direkt rechts hinter der Brücke?* (Es gibt in Gengenbach nur eine, das ist nicht zu verfehlen...)


----------



## Wurzelhopser (15. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ihr schon mal in meiner Gegend seit
dann radel ich doch mit
gibt's vor der Tour auch nen Glühwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (15. Dezember 2003)

Wo zum Henker ist Gengenbach????


----------



## tom1ayb (15. Dezember 2003)

A5 Abfahrt Offenburg ; dann Richtung Villingen Schwenningen ins Kinzigtal


----------



## nils (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Wo zum Henker ist Gengenbach???? *



Hinter den Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen...


----------



## Froschel (16. Dezember 2003)

von mir aus können wir auch einen verfrühten Spätstart machen, meinetwegen lass ich mich auch noch für einen verspäteten Frühstart hinreißen. Der könnte dann so um 10.00 Uhr liegen. S`wird ja schon um 16.30 duster. Oder wir nehmen noch`n paar Kerzen mit 
Treffpunkt Parkplatz hinter der Brücke is denke ich ok.

Wer is denn nu alles dabei ???

Zahnarzt M.T.
Fezlausbub
Nils Holgerson
Nobs Drops ???? ja oder.....
3F (*F*ang *F*risch *F*isch)
Wurzelpupser
Tohamas ???
tom1ayb (Wetter wird nämlich nur schneisse und nicht superschneisse)
...............................................und ?


----------



## fez (16. Dezember 2003)

Hundedamen nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Dezember 2003)

Wenn es nur einmal so ganz stille wäre. 
Wenn das Zufällige und Ungefähre 
verstummte und das nachbarliche Lachen, 
wenn das Geräusch, das meine Sinne machen, 
mich nicht so sehr verhinderte am Wachen -: 

Dann könnte ich in einem tausendfachen 
Gedanken bis an deinen Rand dich denken 

und dich besitzen (nur ein Lächeln lang), 
um dich an alles Leben zu verschenken 
wie einen Dank. 


Rainer Maria Rilke, 22.9.1899, Berlin-Schmargendorf


----------



## Froschel (16. Dezember 2003)

und ich sag noch, mach nicht so viel Laerm mit dem Bohrhammer.....

Froschel, 16.12.2003, Karlsruhe


----------



## tom1ayb (16. Dezember 2003)

Steht jetzt schon fest wo es hingeht ? Wann ist Treffpunkt ? 

wer kommt mit ?


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wie wärs mit 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz direkt rechts hinter der Brücke? (Es gibt in Gengenbach nur eine, das ist nicht zu verfehlen...) *



So wirds gemacht, basta !

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (17. Dezember 2003)

dann würd ich doch mal sagen wir treffen uns wieder bei ManMob Parkeplatze so um 10 Ührchen.
Ist das OK Papa Fez ?


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2003)

Sir


----------



## Tohamas (17. Dezember 2003)

@Froschel: Würdest du bitte die Güte besitzen, und diese drei unsäglichen Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen in deinem Beitrag wegmachen!!!!


----------



## Tohamas (17. Dezember 2003)

...also ehrlich!


----------



## nobs (17. Dezember 2003)

Tach mal, 
sag mal Nils wie lang sind´s denn gefahren nach Gengenbach reichen da 60 min oder soll ich lieber 1 Std. rechnen  
und wie lang ging denn die Letzte Gengenbacherrunde damit ich mal im trauten Familienkreis andeuten könnte wann ich zurück bin


----------



## Wurzelhopser (17. Dezember 2003)

wo bitte sind die
ManMob Parkeplatze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wurzelhopser _
> *wo bitte sind die
> ManMob Parkeplatze *



Tjaaaa ich schätze mal bei Mann Mobilia da es aber in Freiburg keinen Treffpunkt bei Mann gibt wird´s wohl in Karlsruhe sein


----------



## Wooly (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Froschel _
> *dann würd ich doch mal sagen wir treffen uns wieder bei ManMob Parkeplatze so um 10 Ührchen.
> ( *



ei isch bin denn getzt wohl auch dann so da ne ? !!!


----------



## Froschel (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *@Froschel: Würdest du bitte die Güte besitzen, und diese drei unsäglichen Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen in deinem Beitrag wegmachen!!!! *



Tohamas !!!

besser so ??? 

@Nordlichtfraktion: Treffpunkt 10Uhr MannMobilia Parkplatz Karlsruhe. Neue Gäste sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.

Soll ich eigentlich meine 4RadKutsche mitbringen, oder kann mich der weisse Wal verschlucken ?


----------



## bergling (18. Dezember 2003)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Freiburg nach gaggenbad   äääh gegenbach, Tohamas?  
Gruß Philipp


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

gebe Dich mal nicht der Illusion hin dass da jemand anderes auftaucht ausser Marcus, Fez und Dir...

Also der weisse Wal befördert bestens 3 ECHTE MÄNNER, 2 Hunde und 3 Bikes.


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

Wetter wird richtig schneisse !


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

jetzt aber:


----------



## mtbiker1978 (18. Dezember 2003)

...braucht verstärkung!

voila, here i am.  

also klartext: wenn ich a) eine mitfahrgelegenheit bekäme und b) keinen ausbruch der sich anbahnenden allvorweihnachtlichen erkältung erleide dürft ihr fest mit meiner teilnahme rechnen - wollt ich doch schon immer mal die gegend rund um gengenbach radelnd unsicher machen  ...  in gesellschaft (und zudem noch so netter  ) macht´s dann doch gleich doppelt, dreifach und noch mehr spaß!       ...und ist gleich viiiiel effektiver!  

bleibt es bei 11:00 an der brücke?

wer kommt denn aus dem freiburger raum mit? nobs, tohamas, nils, bergling und meine wenigkeit - sind das alle? 

nun denn, auf in den kampf! 

glühweinachtselige grüßle vom mtbiker


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)




----------



## mtbiker1978 (18. Dezember 2003)

öhm...ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

schön dass Du mitkommst


----------



## ThorstenS (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

hier ist Eure Illusion !

Wenn Ihr Verstärkung brauchen könnt, würde ich mich als Forum-Newbie freuen,  bei Euch mitzufahren.
So 10h - MannMob-Parkplatz geht klar.
Komme dann mit meinem 4-rädrigem und 2-rädrigem Untersatz.

CYA

Thorsten


----------



## Tohamas (18. Dezember 2003)

ich hab noch Platz für 2 Bikes nebst Anhängsel. 

@TheBlues: Mach ma ne Ansage, ob du allein oder zu zweit dabei bist

Ansonsten ist der Platz noch zu haben (erwähnte ich bereits, dass ich bestechlich bin?)

Wann treffen wir uns in FR wo? reicht 10:15, z.b. ARAL- Tanke beim VAG- Zentrum?


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ThorstenS _
> *Hi Leute,
> 
> hier ist Eure Illusion !
> ...



ICH WERD NICHT MEHR !!! SUBBER !

Dann müssen wir wohl mit 2 Autos fahren. Froschel, Marcus und Thorsten S dürfen drum streiten...


----------



## Froschel (18. Dezember 2003)

Damit`s kein Streit gibt sag ich gleich mal das ich nicht fahr    ,dann kann ich nämlich nen ganzen Liter Glühfein trinken                     

[size=0,25]wenn`s aber doch net anders geht komm ich auch mit 4 Rad :-(  [/size]


----------



## ThorstenS (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich kann fahren, ist kein Problem !

Ich trinke den (Glüh-)Wein halt' dann bei der Weihnachtsfeier im 

Geschäft am 19.12.

Wegen nicht großfamilientauglichem Auto hab' ich jedoch nur Platz für 

2 Leute und 2 Bikes (insgesamt)


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

draged mi naus - i far eich haim...


----------



## Froschel (18. Dezember 2003)

isch lach me dod.......haarrrhaarrr


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2003)

ich weiss noch nicht, wie sich meine Erkältung bis So entwickeln will, daher vorab lediglich die Frage, was für ein Bike ich für die Tour brauchen werde.

Über Leitern bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren, lehne es aber nicht ab, mich abseits der Forstautobahnen zu bewegen.
Bin ich mit einem 100mm Fully mitfahrgeeignet?

Siffwetter macht mir nix aus.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

gibts nur Leitern in den Heuschober hoch.

und mitfahren ist keine Sache des Federwegs....

ManMob 10 Uhr ?


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2003)

das wird ja ne richtige Sternfahrt!

Ich kann an den ManMob-Parkplatz kommen, eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus einem westlicheren Stadtteil käme mir allerdings auch sehr gelegen. Ich schlafe zwar nicht unter der Rheinbrücke, aber knapp daneben (Knielingen).

Ich blicke im Moment nicht so durch, ob noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei ist, geht das?


----------



## fez (18. Dezember 2003)

Froschel
Marcus
Fez
ThorstenS
skuehnen

Die ersten zwei bei mir
Du mit skuehnen ?

passt !


----------



## tom1ayb (18. Dezember 2003)

Die ominöse Brücke in Genegnbach ? 

ich fahre also A5 bis Offenburg , dann Richtung Villingen Schwenningen und dann geht es irgenwann nach Gengenbach wo ist die Brücke  im Ort ? an der schnellstr.?


----------



## nils (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tom1ayb _
> *Dwo ist die Brücke  im Ort ?*



Direkt davor. Es gibt über das Rinnsaal weit und breit nur diese eine...
Gib mal bei www.map24.de "Gengenbach" im Adressensuchfeld ein, dann siehst du sie schon.


----------



## nobs (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *.
> 
> wer kommt denn aus dem freiburger raum mit? nobs, tohamas, nils, bergling und meine wenigkeit - sind das alle?
> ...



ja dann sinds wohl 5 wenn auch nicht alle aus Freiburg sind    aber da tohamas???   ja bei der Aral kurz halten will darf er sich am Sonntag dazugesellen zu de  Bobbele  

wie können wir uns organisieren wer fährt wer schiebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> 
> ja dann sinds wohl 5 *



halt was ist mit Bifi sie ist die Nr. 6


----------



## nils (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *halt was ist mit Bifi sie ist die Nr. 6 *



... und nimmt den zweiten Platz bei mir im Auto ein, sofern ich morgen ihre Gabel nicht kaputtschraube


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2003)

Machen wir nen Treffpunkt an der Araltanke aus??
Ich hätte noch einen Platz frei bzw. könnte ich auch bei jdm mitfahren, dann brauchen wir nicht mit zig Autos Gengenbach belagern


----------



## TheBlues (18. Dezember 2003)

wenn mein radl wieder läuft, bin ich doch auch noch dabei !!

kann euch doch nicht alleine in die fremde lassen !!!


----------



## ThorstenS (18. Dezember 2003)

@skuehnen

Kann Dich mitnehmen.

Komme dann am So morgen in Knielingen vorbei.

Gib' mir mal 'ne Zeit und Anfahrtsbeschreibung via PM.

ThorstenS


----------



## Froschel (19. Dezember 2003)

*Habt ihr überhaupt an die armen Leute auf dem Gengenbacher Weihnachtsmarkt gedacht ?* Die werden sich zu tode erschrecken wenn da so ne herrenlose verschlammte Meute sich zig Glühweine reinschütten, dann kleine Kinder erschrecken und den Omis die Bratwurst klauen werden. Man wird das lustig.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *ich hab noch Platz für 2 Bikes nebst Anhängsel.
> 
> @TheBlues: Mach ma ne Ansage, ob du allein oder zu zweit dabei bist
> ...



was, die in st.georgen oder haslach oder rieselfeld oder wasweißdennichwasdasist? Ok, dann muss ich ne stunde früher aufstehen   - ist aber OK   

öhm, tohamas...wenn du noch evtl. also so vielleicht ein kleines plätzchen für mich und mein bikchen haben solltest...das wär cool  - ích will aber dem blues nix wegschnappen, wär ja doof, wenn ihr aus mülle mit zwei autos kommen müsstet.

ich frag mal noch den tripleF:

hallo tripleF! ist dein platz im auto noch frei? dürfte ich ihn so denn in anspruch nehmen? und mein bike könnte auch mit? klasse !  

(öhm, war das zu aufdringlich?   )

ihr habt post!

auf einen schönen tag freut sich der mtbiker1978


----------



## Wooly (19. Dezember 2003)

heyhehyheyhehyehey was geht ab aldder .. also ich komme ja eh in meiner Familienschaukel ohne Rücksitze zum mann Mob, dann kann ich zur Not auch noch wen einladen wenn der Platz für die ca. 150 Teilnehmer aus Karlsruhe nicht langt.

Schwimmer wie sieht es aus, willst du dein ominöses Mittagessen ob der unglaublichen Entwicklung der Dinge nicht auch noch canceln und mitfahren ????


----------



## nobs (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi, wies scheint sind doch noch einige Südler nicht Mobil, werde also selber Fahren und kann dann auch noch 1-2 Leutz mitnehmen


----------



## Triple F (20. Dezember 2003)

Was ich damlas sagen wollte:

Nobz, ich nehm den ´78er mit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Was ich damlas sagen wollte:
> 
> Nobz, ich nehm den ´78er mit!!! *



Ähmn 3F, nobz mit weichen z, sprich nobs  bitte auf morgen 3 Seiten nobs in Schönschrift  

aber wie ich sehe kommen jetzt alle unter ausser mirer unter der Bergling.

@ Bergling, wenn du mitfahren willst dann kurz bescheid geben
@all Südländersleutz, ich schlage mal vor das wir uns an besagter Arale treffen zum verladen und dann starten wir gemeinsam. Wäre denn 10:00 Uhr o.k, wenn ja dann sollten wir nur noch jene Arale beser beschreiben, ists die da oder die da am Ecke steht, ICHNIXWISSE


----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2003)

die Verkehrsvorsage sieht ja verheerend aus in Richtung Süden: Urlaubsverkehr, Glatteis, Stau...

- Sollen wir uns vielleicht schon 9.45 am ManMob treffen ?
- kommen jetzt eigentlich alle zum ManMob, oder fahren die NEUEN  separat ?


----------



## Wooly (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *die Verkehrsvorsage sieht ja verheerend aus in Richtung Süden: Urlaubsverkehr, Glatteis, Stau...
> 
> - Sollen wir uns vielleicht schon 9.45 am ManMob treffen ?
> - kommen jetzt eigentlich alle zum ManMob, oder fahren die NEUEN  separat ? *



Also ich würde vorschlagen:

- Alle die Mitfahrgelegenheit wollen um 9.45 am manMob

- wer alleine fahren will kann ja auch direkt nach Gengenbach kommen

- Wenn wir richtig Glück haben SCHNEIT es richtig, Luca tillt jetzt schon

- und noch eine Frage, wie machen wir das Turmphoto mit 20 Mann? Muß mir wohl schnell noch ein Fischauge zu Weihnachten wünschen ...


----------



## TheBlues (20. Dezember 2003)

@Tohamas

sorry, für meine späte antwort, hab Nat aber grad eben erst erwischt. er kommt nicht mit.

bin also alleine.

wann soll ich für morgen den kaffee richten ??


----------



## Froschel (20. Dezember 2003)

ok 9.45.
Ja Wetter soll ganz schön siffig werden. Also vergißt eure Heizdecken und Daunenfüßlinge nicht. Von der Fa. Kallweit gibt`s jetzt auch elektrische Fußsohlenheizungen, Akkubetrieben. Ganz schön rafiniert, gell.
bis morgen


----------



## nils (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *- und noch eine Frage, wie machen wir das Turmphoto mit 20 Mann? Muß mir wohl schnell noch ein Fischauge zu Weihnachten wünschen ... *



Mit Schichtdienst und Photoshop...


----------



## nobs (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Froschel _
> *Von der Fa. Kallweit gibt`s jetzt auch elektrische Fußsohlenheizungen, Akkubetrieben. Ganz schön rafiniert, gell.
> bis morgen *



hab ich vor 2 Wochen auch bei Tschibo gesehen "Beheizbare Einlegesohlen 
Individuell zuschneidbar 
 39,90 "

bei www.Tschibo.de aber schon vergriffen, vielleicht aber noch in irgend so nen kleinen Laden noch zu kriegen ?


----------



## ThorstenS (20. Dezember 2003)

@Fez, Froschel, Marcus

Hi Leute,

ich komme auf jeden Fall zum Mann-Mob.

9H45 ist angesichts der Umstände ok.

Ich hab' nix mehr von skuehnen gehört.

Wenn er sich noch meldet, hol' ich ihn noch ab.


CU

ThorstenS


----------



## ThorstenS (20. Dezember 2003)

Sorry Stefan,

hab's nicht gepeilt ...

Habe die message 'grad gesehen ...

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (20. Dezember 2003)

Treffpunkt für die Freiburgerer:

ARAL Tanke (so ne blaue) neben dem Mercedes- Ober- Fahrzeughaus, vor dem Videotaxi und gegenüber VAG- Zentrum. 
Dort um 10:00, und dann wildes durcheinandersitzplatzverteilen!

@TheBlues: 9:30 bei dir, Kaffe hatte ich dann schon!

Bis morgen!


----------



## nils (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Treffpunkt für die Freiburgerer:*



Ich fahr direkt, da die Tanke nicht wirklich auf meinem Weg liegt und ich nicht weiß, wann wir genau loskommen.

Ah, und das Wetter scheint ja so richtig schön mies zu werden. Bei dem blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein Mitte der Woche hab ich schon befürchtet das wird nix mit dem dreckigmachen...

Bis morgen!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## TheBlues (20. Dezember 2003)

tja, ich muss nun leider doch passen.
besuch hat sich angekündigt...so gegen 13.00 und ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass wir bis dahin nicht zurück sein werden.

schade 


...aber das nächste mal wieder!!

wünsch euch noch 'ne tolle tour !!


----------



## nils (20. Dezember 2003)

Jungs (und Mädels) das gibt morgen ordentlich auf die Mütze


----------



## nobs (21. Dezember 2003)

man bin ich durch den Wind, der Sturm hats mir ganz schön besorgt


----------



## Wooly (22. Dezember 2003)

Und wer es immer noch nuicht glaubt, das es die Northern Lights in Person von Bernhard einen waschechten Wettergott in ihren Reihen haben, hier der Beweis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (22. Dezember 2003)

und wer es immer noch nicht glaubt, das mein Hunde die Klappe halten kann ....


----------



## Wooly (22. Dezember 2003)

Und jetzt will ich die Photos vom Weihnachtsmarkt sehen !!!!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. Dezember 2003)

...sehr, sehr schön!

  

allerdings: meine stürzerei hat mir doch noch einen dicken linken unterarm samt leichter bewegungseinschränkung und ein blutig geschrammtes linkes schienbein eingebracht (jetzt versteh´ ich endlich, wieso so viele mit scheinbeinschonern fahren und es eben net nur optische gründe hat ...) 
hach ja, was nimmt man net alles auf sich 

an alle, die nicht mit dabei waren: ihr habt echt was verpasst... 
sooooo geile trails, unbelievable...  und das in solcher gesellschaft   und der glühwein erst!...hach ja...

wo sind die bilderchen??? 

und hey, an alle nordlichter: schön, euch kennen gelernt zu haben! 

schöne tage!

der mtbiker1978


----------



## tom1ayb (22. Dezember 2003)

VERSTÄRKTES LOB !!!!

Ihr seid doch die härtesten , mir war es einfach etwas zu stürmisch .

Allen schöne Weihnachten und vieleicht gibt´s noch ne Tour zwischen den Jahren


----------



## liebesspieler (22. Dezember 2003)

respekt, das war ja eine richtig große gruppe. sieht nach ner menge spaß aus.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2003)

auf der Teufelskanzel


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2003)

Nein, das ist nicht aus LOTR!


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich hätte mich gerne ncoh weiter nach hinten rausgelehnt, aber ...


... der Wind.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2003)

hab' ich leider keine.

Ich fand die Tour echt klasse, obwohl ich mir wg. meiner Erkältung zwar lieber etwas weniger zugemutet hätte. ich war echt platt gestern abend. Heute geht's mir aber schon besser.

Den Gedanken an diese super Jahresausklangtour werde ich noch eine Weile nachhängen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Froschel (22. Dezember 2003)

jou, das war doch wirklich klasse. Hoffe, daß wir nächstes Jahr solche Großveranstaltungen öffter hinbekommen. 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Weihnachtsmarktbilder......

nettes Fest und nen guten Rutsch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. Dezember 2003)

Seeehr hübsche Runde!

Vor allem der Singletrail-DH im oberen Stück ist absolut genial! Da haben wir schon letztes Jahr überlegt, wie man das Teil ausbauen, vervielfältigen und danach am Schauinsland und in Karlsruhe wieder einbauen könnte. Ich finde da sollte man noch eine Weile drüber nachdenken... 
Auch der Auftritt auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt war wieder sehr spaßig. Wir konnten zwar nicht mit eingeschlammten Gesichtern beeindrucken, dafür waren wir aber einfach ziemlich viele.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## ThorstenS (22. Dezember 2003)

Die Tour war echt klasse, oberspitze, unbeschreiblich !!!! 

Vor allem die Gesellschaft !!!

Freut' mich Euch alle kennengelernt zu haben und hoffe auf öftere Treffen.

@fez, froschel, marcus

Sagt mir unbedingt mal Bescheid, wenn's wieder in die Pfalz geht. Bin 200% dabei !


Viele Grüsse 

Merry xmas, etc.

Thorsten


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich fands auch stark...

Danke nochmals an die beiden Locals Uwe (Wurzelhopser) und seinen Wurzelhopser Kollegen (er: "bergrunter seid ihr aber schneller als bergauf...", ich " man muss halt Präferenzen setzen...") für die Aufwärts-Führung. 

Das Wetter war ja mal wieder echt unglaublich - dafür herzlichen Dank an Bernhard Weatherman.


Heute Abend werde ich voraussichtlich die Bilder (auch Weihnachtsmarkt ect. nur leider keine "Actionbilder" )) 
und einen kleinen Bericht unter www.singletrailz.de online stellen.


Schöne Weihnachten an ALLE

Gruss Frank


----------



## Tohamas (22. Dezember 2003)

So als das Südlicht der Gruppe muss ich mich auch anschliessen: Alter Schwede, waren das Trails! Dürfen wir wieder mal kommen?
Hat echt Spass gemacht mit euch, ausserdem sind eure Trails viiiiel Sturzsicherer als unsere! (Erste Tour mit neuem Bike ohne Sturz!)
Bis demnägscht!


----------



## Kinzig1 (22. Dezember 2003)

War gestern ne runde Sache. Gute Laune und klasse Bedingungen. Mehr Trials gibts unter http://www.wurzelhopser.de. 

Also bis 2004 zum "dreckischmachen".

Wurzelhopserlocal II ( Martin )


Schöne Festtage!


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2003)

panoramafenster


----------



## Triple F (23. Dezember 2003)

Einen Guden!
Kam gestern auch leider zu nix mehr, da in unserem Uni-Cip KEIN CD-Rom funktionierte 

Also jetzt dann ertsmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
Die anderen Pix sollten dann beim Tourenjockel zu finden sein.

@ fez: PM mit bitte nochmal das PWD, bei meiner Eingabe komm ich nicht weiter...

Die Bilder sind im orginal viel packender. Ich mußte auch sofort an LOTR denken...


Die furchteinflößede Landschaft










Die zwei Türme (dank Lothar nur noch einer  ):





...und das schreckliche Böse. Herrscher der Finsternis.
"Ein Ring sie zu knechten,..."





Auf dem Weg nach oben kamen uns dann noch diese netten Herren entgegen. Gab´s eigentlich schon ´83 Freerider?? 





Stilsichere Bekleidung!











Im Feld soll sich nach bis jetzt unbestätigten Gerüchten auch ein NEONGELBER-"sonnenaufgehender"-Windstopper befunden haben. Komisch, davon ist auf meinen Bilder nüchts zu sehen  ! 

Do the dentist, baby!
Ach Markus, fällt mir jetzt erst auf als ich dein Bike sehe. Du hast da wohl was verl... 





Natürlich  mit obligatorischem Gruppenfoto:





Äh...sorry..falsches Pic.Nu´ aber.




Gaaaanz großes Kino! Beim Bild ohne Blitz ist natürlich einer durchgelatscht. Ich hoff mal auf den Fez.






--> War ´ne klasse Tour. Nicht zu kurz, nicht zu heftig! Macht´s gut & bis bald!

Yours, 3F


----------



## mtbiker1978 (23. Dezember 2003)

joujoujou!

alla gut, um´s kurz zu machen: sehr geile bilderchen, sehr geile tour, sehr geile teilnehmer...

ich wünsch euch allen frohe weihnachten!!! 

macht´s gut!

der mtbiker1978


----------



## Wooly (24. Dezember 2003)

Mist Mist Mist ... ich dachte ich könnte noch länger verheimlichen, das mein Hund vom Teufel besessen ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> Do the dentist, baby!
> Ach Markus, fällt mir jetzt erst auf als ich dein Bike sehe. Du hast da wohl was verl...
> 
> ...



da wird wohl demnächst eine langwierige Wurzelbehandlung fällig, so wie ich das sehe ... übrigens, soweit ich mich errinnern kann war dein Hinterbau krumm .. ;-))))


----------



## Triple F (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> übrigens, soweit ich mich errinnern kann war dein Hinterbau krumm .. ;-)))) *


Schnauze Fury! 

Du bekommst ja noch 10 von mir!!! --> PM mir mal deine Bankverbindung...


----------



## fez (26. Dezember 2003)

guckt unter www.singletrailz.de

Leider dauert die Laderei der ebenen ein wenig lang - muss wohl zu gegebener Zeit hier ein wenig umsortieren...

Nette grüsse an alle

Frank


----------



## nobs (27. Dezember 2003)

Danke fez für die Bildchen und die luschtige untermalung jener


----------



## fez (31. Dezember 2003)

PS: Bilderchen jetzt per Rechtsklick downloadbar (vorher gings nur für XP-Eigner per Icon)


----------



## mtbiker1978 (5. Januar 2004)

muss einfach ein mordsdickes lob an alle bildermacher loswerden (samt verspäteter neujahrswünsche... ) 

keep on riding auf happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

